# Estação em Sines



## rodrigocatarino (14 Dez 2013 às 15:29)

Boa tarde a todos!

Venho aqui mostrar-vos a minha Davis Vantage Pro2, instalada em Sines.
O anemómetro está colocado num mastro já existente no topo do telhado a cerca de 11 ou 12 metros do chão:







A ISS montei-a um pouco mais a baixo noutra parede mais acessível para que em caso de necessidade possa chegar à unidade e fazer a manutenção necessária:






Aqui está o link do WU:  
http://preview.wunderground.com/wea...ry.asp?ID=ISETBALS6&day=14&month=12&year=2013

e o link para o site da Wheatherlink:
http://www.weatherlink.com/user/rodrigocatarino/index.php?view=main&headers=1&type=1


Apesar de ainda não ter contribuido nada para este forum (com excepção deste post que aqui deixo), quero aproveitar desde já para agradecer a esta grande comunidade, que de uma forma ou de outra me esclareceu sobre esta "coisa da meteorologia" 

Caso necessitem de mais alguma informação relativamente a esta instalação/estação, digam qualquer coisa!


Abraço,
Rodrigo


----------



## rodrigocatarino (14 Dez 2013 às 15:30)

Boas!

Como coloco na minha "assinatura" o sticker da WU?
Tentei com HTML e PHP mas aparentemente não funciona...

Rodrigo


----------



## Thomar (14 Dez 2013 às 16:23)

Boas! 

Parabéns pela estação e instalação da mesma.
Mas, o aerogerador quando em funcionamento não vai influenciar os dados do anenómetro?


----------



## stormy (14 Dez 2013 às 16:36)

Excelente iniciativa!
A estação será importantissima para todos, assim como toda a rede amadora, quantas mais melhor!

Só agradecia que colocasse aqui uma imagem mais esclarecedora em relação á instalação...como deve saber é importante as estações estarem bem expostas ao ar e o mais longe de paredes possivel..


----------



## rodrigocatarino (14 Dez 2013 às 17:05)

Boas Thomar,


O aerogerador está "travado" já não funciona à algum tempo.
Mas não influencia o anemómetro, pois gira a baixa velocidade e não gera vibração no mastro.
Apesar de parecer muito perto do anemómetro, é uma questão de perspectiva, pois está a cerca de 1,5m de distancia.


Rodrigo



Thomar disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Parabéns pela estação e instalação da mesma.
> Mas, o aerogerador quando em funcionamento não vai influenciar os dados do anenómetro?


----------



## rodrigocatarino (14 Dez 2013 às 17:22)

Olá Stormy,

Aqui estão mais duas fotos da instalação... A esta hora é o melhor que se consegue! 





e 





O anemómetro como disse está num mastro já existente no telhado e está a quase 2 metros de altura relativamente ao topo do telhado, sem quaisquer obstáculos, árvores ou edifícios nas redondezas mais altos que a posição do anemómetro.
Foi necessário acrescentar o cabo de interligação do anemómetro até à ISS, foi todo passado dentro de tubo VD para evitar que o cabo se deteriore mais depressa devido ao sol.
A ISS está colocada relativamente 5 metros mais abaixo que o anemómetro num outro mastro noutro telhado, e está a cerca de 1,5 metros de altura relativamente ao telhado.

Penso que é tudo por agora.

Cumps,
Rodrigo



stormy disse:


> Excelente iniciativa!
> A estação será importantissima para todos, assim como toda a rede amadora, quantas mais melhor!
> 
> Só agradecia que colocasse aqui uma imagem mais esclarecedora em relação á instalação...como deve saber é importante as estações estarem bem expostas ao ar e o mais longe de paredes possivel..


----------



## fsl (14 Dez 2013 às 18:14)

Parabéns pela criação de mais esta Estação. Vai ser de grande utilidade para a "cobertura" a Sul do Tejo . Seria muito interessante que aparecessem outras no Interior alentejano.


----------



## stormy (14 Dez 2013 às 19:35)

Belissima instalação, excelente!!


----------



## rodrigocatarino (16 Dez 2013 às 19:02)

Alguém por aqui que tenha uma estação meteorológica aqui na região? Sines, Santo André, Santiago, Porto-Covo, etc?


----------



## stormy (16 Dez 2013 às 19:14)

rodrigocatarino disse:


> Alguém por aqui que tenha uma estação meteorológica aqui na região? Sines, Santo André, Santiago, Porto-Covo, etc?



Na rede WU só há uma em Panoias-Ourique, mas tem andado desactivada desde há umas semanas.

Eu tenho casa na Lagoa de St André, dava-me jeito uma estação lá ou em St André, mas a tua parece-me representativa da região.

Fui eu que te enviei a mensagem pelo WU a sugerir que expusesses a estação aqui no fórum acho eu


----------



## Sanxito (16 Dez 2013 às 23:31)

rodrigocatarino disse:


> Alguém por aqui que tenha uma estação meteorológica aqui na região? Sines, Santo André, Santiago, Porto-Covo, etc?



Boas. Eu tenho uma estação, básica, na zona das Ermidas do Sado, mais propriamente no Arealão. A minha mãe também gosta e assim evito deslocar a minha do sítio onde moro. Estou inclusive a dar inicio à construção de um RS para colocar o sensor e assim ter valores mais próximos das realidade para que a minha mãe me possa dar um feedback diário. Neste natal lá estarei, pronto para reportar a meteo local...


----------



## stormy (12 Fev 2014 às 14:35)

Aquando da Stephanie a estação do IPMA registou 108km.h em Sines, e eu estava na Lagoa de Santo André e junto ao mar as rajadas eram de certeza dessa ordem de grandeza ( ou até mais...).

http://www.ipma.pt/export/sites/ipma/bin/images.news/img.04.temp-stephany-tabela1.jpg


No entanto a estação da ZIL2 nem sequer atingiu 80km.h.

Já noutras situações tinha notado que o vento na ZIL2 era sempre bem mais fraco do que o esperado.

Haverá alguma coisa a impedir a medição mais correcta dos ventos ( algo a obstruir o anemometro...o anemometro estar perro...o mastro abanar)??

Por outro lado, será possivel que a frequencia de dados para o WU seja aumentada?


----------



## stormy (9 Dez 2015 às 21:21)

Existe uma nova estação Davis VP2 em Sines, mais perto do cabo, e parece bem instalada já que os valores são compativeis com a variabilidade normal existente pela distancia á outra estação.
Também é do meu agrado que esta estação tenha um débito maior de dados.

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISETBALS11


----------

